# Royal Canin



## MorganFreeman

Any opinions on Royal Canin food. Morgan is on Maxi Puppy because the breeder started him on it/recommended it and it seems to be working well. We are at 28lbs at 17 weeks. Just wondering if anyone had any input. I researched food a bit before I got him but none of the premium brands jumped out, so I figured I'd stick with what he was used to. This forum has helped with a lot of our questions(being first timers) and it was one of the resources we used to choose a Viszla. We are SO happy with him!


----------



## datacan

Royal Canin destroyed our cat  
If I feed him RC he easts until he explodes. Makes me wonder what they put in it???

High protein diets are also not very smart according to our vet... when we fed kibble our dog did best on 30% protein, 20% fat content. If continuous loose stools are an issue... LID kibble from Blue is a good choice.


P.S. cute puppy picture... I like the attention in his eyes.


----------



## Buda

Not much meat content I am told just eat flavor ..I moved to purina pro plan for large pups 
and add tuna a few times a week.....


----------



## MorganFreeman

We do mix in bananas, peanut butter and the occasional baked chicken or fish(very light since he is so young). Is there something better out there for the kibble part of his diet? We get him 2-2.5 hours of watchful outside exercise a day so he can work off plenty of energy. Also have 3 kitties running around but luckily they only like his liver treats and leave the food alone


----------



## Gingernutter

Hi there. I posted about food called CSJ yesterday. I have had Mylo on everything you can imagine...all the premium brands and he never seemed truly happy on them. Have a read on the CSJ website and see what you think. Having researched all the things that should be in good quality dog food they seem to tick the boxes. They do a puppy version and best of all it is so cheap.


----------



## Jan

hi 
we have Kutya on Royal Canin, because when we got her the breeder recommended it and said that at shows you could tell the dogs on Royal Canin and it was worth the money even though expensive. And we've just stuck with it ever since.
She seems healthy enough, and her coat is shiny so I guess its as good as any. We do add some cheese/meat/tuna occasionally.
I think I would probably look at another brand if I was sure that it was as good and not any more expensive. Kutya has a quite sensitive stomach - if her food is different her stools are loose so am a bit reluctant to change unless something was significantly better!?
good luck


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Just got our pup yesterday and was on RC so we were sticking with it for now. But will be changing as RC has corn high up on the lust Dozer is on wellness simple and it is awesome for him. But expensive. Looking into Before Grain, now owned by merrick. But they're changing recipes so waiting for the new ones.


----------



## Jan

I would be interested to see how you get on when you change, if it's any better I may change kutya too, as she will soon be changing into the adult size


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Switched penny already from RC to blue lamb and oat puppy. She was not eating the RC and started to look way to skinny for an 8 week old. She
Likes blue. Even though I didn't do the gradual transition (as she wouldnt eat the RC) no real issues. Stool is a little softer but her tummy is tougher than I expected. I expect better in stool in a day or two. Also decided to switch already bec RC has wheat in it and she's scratches around her neck and ears quite a bit.


----------



## Darcy1311

I feed Darcy on BURNS wheat free ...she gets between 8 and 12 ounces. I split this into 3 meals per day. on a real heavy exercising day, which is more often than not I will give her a few ounces more, she is 15 months old 22 inches at the shoulder and weighs in at 18kg...
she also gets an occasional chew stick or marrow bone, but no other treats..


----------



## TXGrown

Fuze was feed RC with his breeder too and we've kept him on it. He's 12 weeks now and we have had no problems. He eats it well and his stool is good. We are sticking with it.


----------



## adrino

We feed Elza on Royal Canin medium junior since we got her. Our breeder feeds her dogs on RC and we were happy to carry on with it. She's got beautiful healthy and shiny coat and no problem with the stools so didn't think to change.

My only problem right now that she doesn't want to eat it. We just opened a new 15 kg bag and it smells different than before.
Although there could be other reasons too. We are on holiday far away from home and the temperature is about 15-18 Celsius higher than she's used to. (today should be 33-35!  )
I wonder if that could be the reason?! Do dogs get off food cause of heat? :-\


----------



## hotmischief

My vet says that Royal Canin is good food - however he does sell it   

I feed my Gt Dane Royal Canin Gt Dane diet. We had a lot of trouble finding a food that suited him when he was young. He was always very thin, very soft poos and lots of them. On the RC he put on weight his stools are normal and only twice a day - so although it would not be my choice, it suits him and you can't keep changing diets. IThe RC looks and smells horrible and is very greasy!!!

I feed my Viszla pup (who also had problems with his poos when he first came home) ACANA pacifica which is grain free. I also feed him RAW as well. Unlike the RC I am very impressed with the ACANA.

What I would say is if a food works for your dog don't change it.

*Adrino* I had a bitch that quite often didn't eat well (go off her food for a whole week) when she was in season and for 2/3 after her season finished, bit I expect the hot weather she is experiencing now, is not helping. You should be able to exercise her properly any day now shouldn't you??? I'm sure that will help.


----------



## adrino

*Hotmischief* thanks! I'm a bit more relaxed about it now. The only way she ate some of her food yesterday that I put a raw egg on it and stirred it up with her kibbles. I'll do the same today but just once a day. She's too young to eat just once but it's better than nothing right now. 
Yes I think she's coming out of season but still swollen and has some discharge too so I have to wait with the outside excercise. Only in the garden and I'm sure it's not enough for her. :-[

I didn't mind her RC food before but this last bag smells pretty bad... :-X 
You could be right about the excercise too, obviously she is not so hungry because of lack of it.


----------

